
Show HN: Generate 2D Space Scenes in WebGL - wwwtyro
http://wwwtyro.github.io/space-2d
======
MayorOfMonkeys
Cool. Feature request: generate the six faces to be used as a cubemap.
Additionally, enable saving in an HDR format. :D

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks. Cube maps are on my short list. :)

